# Blank SMOKE REPORT form



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys...  Spearchucker suggested I send this blank form to a Mod so they could make it a Sticky....

But I figured why not just post it for all and if enough people like it, use it, then maybe they will consider it for a Sticky...?

So its up to you folks out there....  It doesnt take long and does require you to smoke some weed...:hubba:

=================================================
IDENTIFICATION 
=================================================

Date: 
Strain: 
Judge: 
Breeder: 
Grower: 

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.

2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered.

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [ ] Cloudy [ ] Amber [ ] Dark [ ]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [ ] Green [ ] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [ ] Purple [ ] Black [ ]

5. Bud density: [ ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] 
Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

7. Aroma [ ] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.

8. Seed content [ ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. Weeks cured [ ] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS: 
================================================== 
THE SMOKE TEST
================================================== 

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ] 
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ] 
Joint (enter brand of papers) [ ] 
Other (specify):

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] 
Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] 
Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste [ ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [ ] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability [ ] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion [ ] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: 

================================================== 
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
================================================== 
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off. 

1. Dosage [ ] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset [ ] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 

3. Sativa influence [ ] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence [ ] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.

5. Potency [ ] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration [ ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up [ ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability [ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [ ] Day - work [ ] Evening - relax [ ] Night - sleep [ ]

9. Overall satisfaction [ ] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.

10.Ability and conditions [ ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this 
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [ ] No [ ]

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.

What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT

[P] [N] Ability to rest or sit still
[P] [N] Anxiety relief
[P] [N] Appetite 
[P] [N] Audio perception
[P] [N] Humor perception
[P] [N] Imagination/creativity 
[P] [N] Paranoia relief
[P] [N] Sex drive 
[P] [N] Sleep [P] [N] Pain relief
[P] [N] Speech process
[P] [N] Taste perception
[P] [N] Thought process
[P] [N] Visual perception


EXTENDED MEDICAL SURVEY (optional)

What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT

[P] [N]ADD/ADHD 
[P] [N]Alcoholism/Alcohol Abuse 
[P] [N]Allergic rhinitis 
[P] [N]Amphetamine Dependence
[P] [N]Ankylosing Spondylitis
[P] [N]Anorexia 
[P] [N]Arthritis/Musculoskeletar pain 
[P] [N]Asthma/Cough 
[P] [N]Bipolar disorder 
[P] [N]Cancer/Chemotherapy
[P] [N]Chronic fatigue 
[P] [N]Crohn's/IBS
[P] [N]Depression
[P] [N]Diarrhea 
[P] [N]Drusen of Optic Nerve 
[P] [N]Epilepsy 
[P] [N]Glaucoma
[P} [N]Hepatitis
[P] [N]Hiccough 
[P] [N]High blood pressure/Racingpulse
[P] [N]Insomnia 
[P] [N]Itching
[P] [N]Migraine/vascular headache 
[P] [N]Muscle Spasm 
[P] [N]Muscular movement disorders 
[P] [N]Nausea 
[P] [N]Panic Attack 
[P] [N]Peripheral nerve pain
[P] [N]Post traumatic Stress Disorder 
[P] [N]Pre Menstrual Syndrome 
[P] [N]Sedative/Opiate Dependence 
[P] [N]Schizophrenia 
[P] [N]SLE - systemic lupus erythematosus 
[P] [N]Spasticity in Multiple Sclerosis

FINAL COMMENTS:


----------



## tcbud

Very nice .....
Thank you, I will use this one on my next report.  I like the Medical part, will be interesting to read some reports formated like this.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Tc   This was the best report i found with a quick google search....  Its fairly specific so it should hopefully make it easier for people to fill out....   I just wish I could find a completed report for all the beans im sittin on....


----------



## lordhighlama

Great find JAAM this should be sticky material for sure!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Thanks LORD...   ill do my part and be sure to post my reports on everything I have coming out in the future...  Hopefully others will too....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


wow  looks  like  a lot  of  work:giggle:  thanks  for  bringing  it  to  us..Im  sure  this  will  help  many..:aok:


----------



## 420benny

4u, I bet a fat J that you won't fill out one of them, huh? Too long. lmao


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Guys  Its not that long...  if you do the bottom med section its alil longer... took me about 15 mins to fill mine out but i skipped the medical section....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

420benny said:
			
		

> 4u, I bet a fat J that you won't fill out one of them, huh? Too long. lmao


 


:rofl:  


i  barely  finished  reading  it  all..:spit:


I  did  copy  and  paste  it  for  maybe  future  use:aok:

but  if  it  dont allow  me  to  just  fill in  blanks  im  bringing  it  back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Guys Its not that long... if you do the bottom med section its alil longer... took me about 15 mins to fill mine out but i skipped the medical section....


 



Do  you  realise  how  many  Bong  rips  i  can  do in  15  min?

Dam  thats  like  a  1/4 of  an hour  man.:holysheep:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

4u2   Im sure that 99.9% of the pot smoking community has wasted way more then 15 mins on something way more pointless...  

IMO why not waste a 1/4 of an hour of your time tokin some slammin bud, to share your thoughts about a specific strain....?  

It will only help others or maybe even you decide on what your next grow/purchase may be...


----------



## ozzydiodude

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Do you realise how many Bong rips i can do in 15 min?
> 
> Dam thats like a 1/4 of an hour man.:holysheep:


 
After 1 your :fly: so 1 :bong: in 1 min and 14 min to recover for the next ain't that how you lightweights roll.:laugh:


----------



## ArtVandolay

OMG!  I took tests in college that weren't that long and difficult!!!  I got a headache just reading it 

My smoke report:  Like wow, man!  I got really buzzed!  Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I havent been a lightweight since i was in high school....


----------



## 420benny

It is a nice smoke reporting chart. I was just messing with 4u. The only way to do a good report is to detail it in a standard form like this. If a person is considering growing or buying a certain strain, it really helps to read about it first before investing several months in growing it out.


----------



## ozzydiodude

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> I havent been a lightweight since i was in high school....


 
No, but 4u is, UK about killed him with 1 joint:giggle:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

hmmm....  1 joint?? man...  i wish


----------



## sundancer245

very cool, thanks for posting this JAAM...will have to save it and try it out :aok:


----------



## Ruffy

thanks! very well done


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

this is an old thread...brings back memories....and yes Im a light weight:rofl:


I like *ARTS  *smoke report..where can I get some those beans man


----------



## Carty

I've been known to do smoke reports on another site... so much so peeps began sending me test nugs to get a report  done,  lucky me to have such friends..

I use a basic format of:

Strain:  Puna Budda
Lights:  Outdoors in desert climate
Feed:  All organic, composting, organic supps..
Seed/Clone:
Harvest:

Description of the buds bag appeal and visual, breaking a bud up and checking strength, tightness, coloration inside the nug as well as exterior..  Aroma during process, tacky resin feeling etc...

Hit #1:

Hit #2

Hit #3

     I use a cleaned glass bong and have a partner who tests with me side by side... we take a bong hit cleared in one hit and wait about 5min evaluating the hit to on  another..

Each strain has such characteristics of it's own.. and she can pick up nuances I don't,  cool to have a 2nd person
to bounce stuff off of.  and I find woman tend to have such a diff body chemistry they tend to have diff reactions to the same smoke..  

I do like the med questions...  we both suffer  from major ailments..   

First up:    PUNA BUDDA soon to come..


----------



## bigsur51

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hey guys...  Spearchucker suggested I send this blank form to a Mod so they could make it a Sticky....
> 
> But I figured why not just post it for all and if enough people like it, use it, then maybe they will consider it for a Sticky...?
> 
> So its up to you folks out there....  It doesnt take long and does require you to smoke some weed...:hubba:
> 
> =================================================
> IDENTIFICATION
> =================================================
> 
> Date:
> Strain:
> Judge:
> Breeder:
> Grower:
> 
> =================================================
> PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
> =================================================
> 
> 
> 1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
> 
> 2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered.
> 
> 3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.
> 
> Clear [ ] Cloudy [ ] Amber [ ] Dark [ ]
> 
> 4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.
> 
> Brown [ ] Green [ ] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [ ] Purple [ ] Black [ ]
> 
> 5. Bud density: [ ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.
> 
> 6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
> 
> Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ]
> Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]
> 
> 7. Aroma [ ] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.
> 
> 8. Seed content [ ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
> 
> 9. Weeks cured [ ] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.
> 
> PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
> ==================================================
> THE SMOKE TEST
> ==================================================
> 
> Address these questions while smoking.
> 
> 1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:
> 
> Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
> Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
> Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
> Joint (enter brand of papers) [ ]
> Other (specify):
> 
> 2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
> 
> Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ]
> Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ]
> Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]
> 
> If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
> with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.
> 
> 3. Taste [ ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
> 
> 4. State of dryness [ ] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
> 
> 5. Smoke ability [ ] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
> 
> 6. Smoke expansion [ ] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
> 
> SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:
> 
> ==================================================
> FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
> ==================================================
> Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.
> 
> 1. Dosage [ ] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
> 
> 2. Effect onset [ ] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
> 
> 3. Sativa influence [ ] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
> 
> 4. Indica influence [ ] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
> 
> 5. Potency [ ] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
> 
> 6. Duration [ ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
> 
> 7. Tolerance build up [ ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
> 
> 8. Usability [ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.
> 
> Morning - wake up [ ] Day - work [ ] Evening - relax [ ] Night - sleep [ ]
> 
> 9. Overall satisfaction [ ] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
> 
> 10.Ability and conditions [ ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.
> 
> 11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
> strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [ ] No [ ]
> 
> 12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.
> 
> What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT
> 
> [P] [N] Ability to rest or sit still
> [P] [N] Anxiety relief
> [P] [N] Appetite
> [P] [N] Audio perception
> [P] [N] Humor perception
> [P] [N] Imagination/creativity
> [P] [N] Paranoia relief
> [P] [N] Sex drive
> [P] [N] Sleep [P] [N] Pain relief
> [P] [N] Speech process
> [P] [N] Taste perception
> [P] [N] Thought process
> [P] [N] Visual perception
> 
> 
> EXTENDED MEDICAL SURVEY (optional)
> 
> What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT
> 
> [P] [N]ADD/ADHD
> [P] [N]Alcoholism/Alcohol Abuse
> [P] [N]Allergic rhinitis
> [P] [N]Amphetamine Dependence
> [P] [N]Ankylosing Spondylitis
> [P] [N]Anorexia
> [P] [N]Arthritis/Musculoskeletar pain
> [P] [N]Asthma/Cough
> [P] [N]Bipolar disorder
> [P] [N]Cancer/Chemotherapy
> [P] [N]Chronic fatigue
> [P] [N]Crohn's/IBS
> [P] [N]Depression
> [P] [N]Diarrhea
> [P] [N]Drusen of Optic Nerve
> [P] [N]Epilepsy
> [P] [N]Glaucoma
> [P} [N]Hepatitis
> [P] [N]Hiccough
> [P] [N]High blood pressure/Racingpulse
> [P] [N]Insomnia
> [P] [N]Itching
> [P] [N]Migraine/vascular headache
> [P] [N]Muscle Spasm
> [P] [N]Muscular movement disorders
> [P] [N]Nausea
> [P] [N]Panic Attack
> [P] [N]Peripheral nerve pain
> [P] [N]Post traumatic Stress Disorder
> [P] [N]Pre Menstrual Syndrome
> [P] [N]Sedative/Opiate Dependence
> [P] [N]Schizophrenia
> [P] [N]SLE - systemic lupus erythematosus
> [P] [N]Spasticity in Multiple Sclerosis
> 
> FINAL COMMENTS:








BUMP BUMP


this form has been around for awhile 

I like it for a good smoke report

bumped,it for,some,of the new comers to take a look at it


----------



## WeedLord

It needs to be shorter 
We are Stoners remember 
Color Green
Smell Piney
Tastes Like weed 
Good Shit Man


----------



## WeedHopper

I agree Audio.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedLord said:


> It needs to be shorter
> We are Stoners remember
> Color Green
> Smell Piney
> Tastes Like weed
> Good Shit Man


I have this friend that doesn’t smoke but is an excellent gardener who loves my lengthy description of how good is weed is. I go into great detail of how is rolls up, first toke, up weed or down weed, the works. i send him a report card via snail mail. He’s an old timer like me… He loves it and always gives me first choice of beautiful weed to sample and give my report card. Others tell him yeah man it’s good shit.  He grows organic outside in the city. His plants get 8ft high they are beautiful.


----------



## Carty

I smoked this and got real high.... lol


----------



## Carty

Hey Big... remember I told ya I had a cut of Oregon Kid's Oger, same one Ghost named as his own..  omg is it wonderful stuff.  well, we had a clone get hit with Starfighter x Vietnamese Black so I called it Black Oger, what else.

Just took fresh cuttings off of this mom and my buddy put her into flower..  Black Oger by Carty











After drying for a bit longer she was magical.


----------



## bigsur51

Carty said:


> Hey Big... remember I told ya I had a cut of Oregon Kid's Oger, same one Ghost named as his own..  omg is it wonderful stuff.  well, we had a clone get hit with Starfighter x Vietnamese Black so I called it Black Oger, what else.
> 
> Just took fresh cuttings off of this mom and my buddy put her into flower..  Black Oger by Carty
> View attachment 290278
> 
> View attachment 290279
> View attachment 290280
> 
> After drying for a bit longer she was magical.
> View attachment 290281





nice addition to your harem!   she’s about a looker eh! …we like our Ogers x ECSD as a wake and bake , although it’s pretty stoney for breakfast!

yeah , some story on that cut , I believe Ghost and one other Cat originally paid over $1000 bucks for their cuts and the rest is history

my Ogers Cross came from Brother Muggles who got the seeds from Brother Wesos and the ECSD side came from Fet

firdt run produced soms 7-8’ footers with these golf ball and bigger round rock hard buds with each plant yielding 2-4 lbs each , outdoors

Ghost also sent me some beans he made , Ghost Express if I recall , haven worked them yet , they are sitting in the fridge next to some old Skunk from XO’s dad and there may be some RKS phenos in there according to the story

i seen where OT1 passed away last week and Buckwheat passed away a week before that…I’ve got seeds from both of those Cool Cats , OT1 Haze and some Albert Walker x DogShit and then old Brother Rosso Reefo sent me a bag of OT1 crosses that he made out in Humboldt

lots of genetics to work through and not enough time

I sure would like a cut of the P98 that was going around back about 10 years

i finally got some old school Trainwreck seeds thanks to Brother Barefrog , not to be confused with the CRed from Brother Barefoot

well that’s enough bragging for this early in the morning , I need to stay humble lest the Ganja Gods put a spell on me and send fire from heaven…..I better get to passing out some of my seeds to the Community!


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking stoners.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hey guys...  Spearchucker suggested I send this blank form to a Mod so they could make it a Sticky....
> 
> But I figured why not just post it for all and if enough people like it, use it, then maybe they will consider it for a Sticky...?
> 
> So its up to you folks out there....  It doesnt take long and does require you to smoke some weed...:hubba:
> 
> =================================================
> IDENTIFICATION
> =================================================
> 
> Date:
> Strain:
> Judge:
> Breeder:
> Grower:
> 
> =================================================
> PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
> =================================================
> 
> 
> 1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
> 
> 2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered.
> 
> 3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.
> 
> Clear [ ] Cloudy [ ] Amber [ ] Dark [ ]
> 
> 4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.
> 
> Brown [ ] Green [ ] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [ ] Purple [ ] Black [ ]
> 
> 5. Bud density: [ ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.
> 
> 6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
> 
> Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ]
> Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]
> 
> 7. Aroma [ ] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.
> 
> 8. Seed content [ ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
> 
> 9. Weeks cured [ ] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.
> 
> PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
> ==================================================
> THE SMOKE TEST
> ==================================================
> 
> Address these questions while smoking.
> 
> 1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:
> 
> Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
> Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
> Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
> Joint (enter brand of papers) [ ]
> Other (specify):
> 
> 2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
> 
> Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ]
> Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ]
> Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]
> 
> If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
> with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.
> 
> 3. Taste [ ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
> 
> 4. State of dryness [ ] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
> 
> 5. Smoke ability [ ] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
> 
> 6. Smoke expansion [ ] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
> 
> SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:
> 
> ==================================================
> FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
> ==================================================
> Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.
> 
> 1. Dosage [ ] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
> 
> 2. Effect onset [ ] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
> 
> 3. Sativa influence [ ] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
> 
> 4. Indica influence [ ] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
> 
> 5. Potency [ ] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
> 
> 6. Duration [ ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
> 
> 7. Tolerance build up [ ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
> 
> 8. Usability [ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.
> 
> Morning - wake up [ ] Day - work [ ] Evening - relax [ ] Night - sleep [ ]
> 
> 9. Overall satisfaction [ ] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
> 
> 10.Ability and conditions [ ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.
> 
> 11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
> strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [ ] No [ ]
> 
> 12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.
> 
> What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT
> 
> [P] [N] Ability to rest or sit still
> [P] [N] Anxiety relief
> [P] [N] Appetite
> [P] [N] Audio perception
> [P] [N] Humor perception
> [P] [N] Imagination/creativity
> [P] [N] Paranoia relief
> [P] [N] Sex drive
> [P] [N] Sleep [P] [N] Pain relief
> [P] [N] Speech process
> [P] [N] Taste perception
> [P] [N] Thought process
> [P] [N] Visual perception
> 
> 
> EXTENDED MEDICAL SURVEY (optional)
> 
> What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT
> 
> [P] [N]ADD/ADHD
> [P] [N]Alcoholism/Alcohol Abuse
> [P] [N]Allergic rhinitis
> [P] [N]Amphetamine Dependence
> [P] [N]Ankylosing Spondylitis
> [P] [N]Anorexia
> [P] [N]Arthritis/Musculoskeletar pain
> [P] [N]Asthma/Cough
> [P] [N]Bipolar disorder
> [P] [N]Cancer/Chemotherapy
> [P] [N]Chronic fatigue
> [P] [N]Crohn's/IBS
> [P] [N]Depression
> [P] [N]Diarrhea
> [P] [N]Drusen of Optic Nerve
> [P] [N]Epilepsy
> [P] [N]Glaucoma
> [P} [N]Hepatitis
> [P] [N]Hiccough
> [P] [N]High blood pressure/Racingpulse
> [P] [N]Insomnia
> [P] [N]Itching
> [P] [N]Migraine/vascular headache
> [P] [N]Muscle Spasm
> [P] [N]Muscular movement disorders
> [P] [N]Nausea
> [P] [N]Panic Attack
> [P] [N]Peripheral nerve pain
> [P] [N]Post traumatic Stress Disorder
> [P] [N]Pre Menstrual Syndrome
> [P] [N]Sedative/Opiate Dependence
> [P] [N]Schizophrenia
> [P] [N]SLE - systemic lupus erythematosus
> [P] [N]Spasticity in Multiple Sclerosis
> 
> FINAL COMMENTS:





Carty said:


> I smoked this and got real high.... lol
> 
> View attachment 290277


smoking all of that I guess you did


----------



## Big Chungus

Oh I see you guys smoke weed without tobacco how strange ;D


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope. I don't touch Tobacco and I damn sure don't ruin the taste of my weed with tobacco.


----------



## Big Chungus

I roast my tobacco to get most of the harshness out then do 50/50 blend in a fat joint that tastes like heaven. Just pure weed is too sour for my taste. Also mix it with hash/charas in pipes. Asking because the Form wouldn't work for that right?


----------



## bigsur51

Big Chungus said:


> I roast my tobacco to get most of the harshness out then do 50/50 blend in a fat joint that tastes like heaven. Just pure weed is too sour for my taste. Also mix it with hash/charas in pipes. Asking because the Form wouldn't work for that right?




you could use that report but preface it all by stating the mixing of the tobacco…maybe that would work

but yeah , the report is based on pure cannabis


----------



## Bubba

bigsur51 said:


> nice addition to your harem!   she’s about a looker eh! …we like our Ogers x ECSD as a wake and bake , although it’s pretty stoney for breakfast!
> 
> yeah , some story on that cut , I believe Ghost and one other Cat originally paid over $1000 bucks for their cuts and the rest is history
> 
> my Ogers Cross came from Brother Muggles who got the seeds from Brother Wesos and the ECSD side came from Fet
> 
> firdt run produced soms 7-8’ footers with these golf ball and bigger round rock hard buds with each plant yielding 2-4 lbs each , outdoors
> 
> Ghost also sent me some beans he made , Ghost Express if I recall , haven worked them yet , they are sitting in the fridge next to some old Skunk from XO’s dad and there may be some RKS phenos in there according to the story
> 
> i seen where OT1 passed away last week and Buckwheat passed away a week before that…I’ve got seeds from both of those Cool Cats , OT1 Haze and some Albert Walker x DogShit and then old Brother Rosso Reefo sent me a bag of OT1 crosses that he made out in Humboldt
> 
> lots of genetics to work through and not enough time
> 
> I sure would like a cut of the P98 that was going around back about 10 years
> 
> i finally got some old school Trainwreck seeds thanks to Brother Barefrog , not to be confused with the CRed from Brother Barefoot
> 
> well that’s enough bragging for this early in the morning , I need to stay humble lest the Ganja Gods put a spell on me and send fire from heaven…..I better get to passing out some of my seeds to the Community!


They will be placated if you show nice tree pics of them, especially the G&M Ultimate OG.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

Big Chungus said:


> Oh I see you guys smoke weed without tobacco how strange ;D





strange?

smoking tobacco laced cannabis was not a strange fact for me

the Dutch coffee houses have been serving it up for many years

so how come you you think it’s strange that we smoke cannabis without tobacco?

I am curious to know your thoughts on that

 cheers


----------



## bigsur51

Bubba said:


> They will be placated if you show nice tree pics of them, especially the G&M Ultimate OG.
> 
> Bubba



yes sir

when those are grown it will be to honor those two cannabis pioneers


----------



## Big Chungus

bigsur51 said:


> strange?
> 
> smoking tobacco laced cannabis was not a strange fact for me
> 
> the Dutch coffee houses have been serving it up for many years
> 
> so how come you you think it’s strange that we smoke cannabis without tobacco?
> 
> I am curious to know your thoughts on that
> 
> cheers


I grew up in Africa then spent time India then moved back to Europe and it was always mixed


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Big Chungus said:


> I roast my tobacco to get most of the harshness out then do 50/50 blend in a fat joint that tastes like heaven. Just pure weed is too sour for my taste. Also mix it with hash/charas in pipes. Asking because the Form wouldn't work for that right?


Sounds like the form could use and additional entry section for folks like you who may mix their herb with other substances (this form needs to be a bit longer huh?


----------



## Bubba

bigsur51 said:


> yes sir
> 
> when those are grown it will be to honor those two cannabis pioneers


Mine will be miniature version in tent. Be nice to see what it can do wide open!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

Big Chungus said:


> I grew up in Africa then spent time India then moved back to Europe and it was always mixed




so what I hear you saying is that you have never heard of people smoking straight cannabis much less seen anyone smoke straight cannabis?

where did you grow up in Africa?  you have got to travel around a lot , I bet you have some good stories

ever smoke any African weed?…..like Angola Red or Durban Poison?


----------



## Big Chungus

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like the form could use and additional entry section for folks like you who may mix their herb with other substances (this form needs to be a bit longer huh?


Nah I doubt we are many nowadays besides maybe i should explain that I am an old fart


----------



## bigsur51

Bubba said:


> Mine will be miniature version in tent. Be nice to see what it can do wide open!
> 
> Bubba




absolutely!

the blueberry and blue dream crosses have the potential to be some big plants!

I am chuffed!


----------



## Big Chungus

bigsur51 said:


> so what I hear you saying is that you have never heard of people smoking straight cannabis much less seen anyone smoke straight cannabis?
> 
> where did you grow up in Africa?  you have got to travel around a lot , I bet you have some good stories
> 
> ever smoke any African weed?…..like Angola Red or Durban Poison?


Oh i just meant that i find the undiluted taste too sour I like the tobacco to balance the taste. South Africa 1980ies to early 1990ies so yeah Malawi Durban Swazi Transkei was what you got


----------



## bigsur51

Big Chungus said:


> Nah I doubt we are many nowadays besides maybe i should explain that I am an old fart





old farts hang out here Amigo so you are in good company!

we even have an octogenarian amongst our members…

70’s here


----------



## bigsur51

Big Chungus said:


> Oh i just meant that i find the undiluted taste too sour I like the tobacco to balance the taste. South Africa 1980ies to early 1990ies so yeah Malawi Durban Swazi Transkei was what you got



I got ya mate and I can see how people would mix tobacco with weed…..I love the smell of some good pipe tobaccos 

but I am severely allergic to nicotine and I hate the smell of cigarette tobacco..


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Big Chungus said:


> I grew up in Africa then spent time India then moved back to Europe and it was always mixed


You could mix it with something less harmful like mullein leaf. I roll this mix up for my friends that don’t want a full on buzz


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Big Chungus said:


> Nah I doubt we are many nowadays besides maybe i should explain that I am an old fart


I think most of us here are old farts…


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think most of us here are old farts…




that us a good point 

but I do have to ask , how does one define old?

50 and up?…..60?


----------



## Big Chungus

bigsur51 said:


> that us a good point
> 
> but I do have to ask , how does one define old?
> 
> 50 and up?…..60?


when your balls start hanging out of your shorts


----------



## bigsur51

Big Chungus said:


> when your balls start hanging out of your shorts




people wear shorts?

I find that strange


----------



## Bubba

bigsur51 said:


> absolutely!
> 
> the blueberry and blue dream crosses have the potential to be some big plants!
> 
> I am chuffed!


I have some freebe blue berry, I think from 20Mendicino included with a purchase.
Good to know.

Bubba


----------



## Big Chungus

btw there is free 20Mendicino magazine with seeds on their etsy and GLG


----------



## Bubba

They gave me Snow G also.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420

BC, there was a guy that was on here years ago that grew and flue cured his own tobacco just to mix it with his weed. I think he got used to smoking that way while stationed in Germany before they sent him to play in the Asian war games.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Hippie420 said:


> BC, there was a guy that was on here years ago that grew and flue cured his own tobacco just to mix it with his weed. I think he got used to smoking that way while stationed in Germany before they sent him to play in the Asian war games.


My German buddies also mix theirs with tobacco. i Guess I kinda do too as we usually smoke Marleys empty out tobacco from swisher sweets perfectos and use the paper and leaf to roll a fatty. our favorite way to smoke but I do enjoy my twisty pipe glass blunt when I’m solo


----------



## Carty

Hey Big.... same seeds I had then.   Here is the travels mine took.  Wesos thru a few hands to Bare up in Canada who
sent them to me years ago.   The only person who has my cut in pure form is BushDr's  buddy on here.
Newb something?  lol.

Stopped by my buddies place to drop off my huge Blueberry Auto to flower out and him and his girlfriend went on and on how much they loved the Black Oger strain.  That, and a pure Indiana Bubblegum I turned him onto months ago that I got from Elkhunter in Colorado out of his personal stash.  Lime green, tight nugs and a really sweet taste almost like the gum that had the goeey center..  MMmmm.


----------



## Carty

People wear pants,  I find THAT strange.   hahaha.   Bro, it has to be dayum cold for me to sport long pants and or shoes..  Florida attire is,  Flip Flops, shorts, sunglasses.. shirt optional unless you look like I do, then it's mandentory..


----------



## WeedHopper

I lived in Newport Richie and Hudson Florida. Lived there 4yrs working. I loved Florida, fishing and golf. Had a blast there. Also grew there. That's when I joined MP in 2008.
Then moved to New Orleans following work for 2yrs. Hated New Orleans,, and then back home to Texas 
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> You could mix it with something less harmful like mullein leaf. I roll this mix up for my friends that don’t want a full on buzz
> View attachment 290327






anyone see the Smoke Report on the 1st Page?


----------



## WeedHopper

I remember when that was posted. No fking way I was filling something like that out. Would fk my buzz all to hell.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> anyone see the Smoke Report on the 1st Page?


I used it a while back. Pretty handy. Forgot about it though…

Post in thread 'Melvanetics BeP and Super Buckeye grow'
Melvanetics BeP and Super Buckeye grow


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> You could mix it with something less harmful like mullein leaf. I roll this mix up for my friends that don’t want a full on buzz
> View attachment 290327





i think SubGirl should fill it out and whoever else smokes the Mullien Leaf


----------

